
China has cornered the global market for vitamins (2007) - keiferski
https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/world/article24464704.html
======
keiferski
The key line:

 _If you pop a vitamin C tablet in your mouth, it 's a good bet it came from
China. Indeed, many of the world's vitamins are now made in China._

 _In less than a decade, China has captured 90 percent of the U.S. market for
vitamin C, driving almost everyone else out of business._

